# Switch Motor Oil B17 2013



## Elrojo (Feb 12, 2020)

Hi everyone

My car is a Sentra B17. The Nissan Dealer has used 20W50 instead of 10W30 for a long time. So for return to 10w30 (recommend for Nissan in MX), Could I use to 15w40 oil? and the next time to change oil 10w30? 
Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

IMO, a 20W-50 oil is way too heavy in viscosity for a Nissan engine that's fairly new. According to the FSM for your vehicle, a 0W-20 motor oil is recommended. However a 5W-30 would be OK.


----------



## Elrojo (Feb 12, 2020)

rogoman said:


> IMO, a 20W-50 oil is way too heavy in viscosity for a Nissan engine that's fairly new. According to the FSM for your vehicle, a 0W-20 motor oil is recommended. However a 5W-30 would be OK.


Thanks, but NissanMex recommend 10w30. Would you have any problem returning to that viscocity after such a long time?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A 10W-30 motor oil will work fine; there should be no problems. In fact, by going to a 10W-30, you'll probably notice easier cold engine starts and improved fuel economy; the reason being is the thinner viscosity oil will flow easier thus producing less drag on the engine internals and improved lubrication.


----------



## 2016 Versa (Sep 24, 2019)

I think you'd be OK using 15w40, 10w40 or 10w30 if you choose. I use 10w40 in my '16 Versa year around and we occasionally see temperatures as low as -10F but usually single digits to around 0F are about as cold as we ever see most years. I used 10w40 in an '88 Ford Escort with a recommended oil weight of 5w30. When I finally quit driving the Escort a few years ago it had 518,000 miles and was still running. I guess it's just me but I think a thicker oil would stick to parts better and have a better oil film than the thinner oils. They claim you get better mileage with thinner oil but I'm not convinced of that or that the engine is getting proper lubrication with these really thin oils such as 0w16 and 0w20. Most of my driving is in the 45-55 MPH range on rural 2 lane and 4 lane roads. I've had my Versa just over a year and have put about 9,800 miles on it. I am averaging 47.05 MPG since I bought it. The worst tank I've had was the first tank I ran through the car at 42.3 MPG and the best tank was last summer at 51.2 MPG. Even running the heavier weight oil I'm running, most of the tanks I've ran this winter have been well above 45 MPG with most of them between 46-46.5 MPG. We all know if the engine isn't being lubricated properly there will be more friction and more wear therefore lowering fuel mileage instead of increasing it.


----------



## 2016 Versa (Sep 24, 2019)

Double post.


----------



## Elrojo (Feb 12, 2020)

Thanks both


----------

